# Bees and my blue spruce!



## HelpWithBees (Jun 29, 2009)

First let me apologize - I am not a bee keeper or anything of the sort, just a homeowner with a problem. I didn't know where else to turn, as no searches on the internet were helping me.

I have a very small front yard and in the middle is a blue spruce tree. A few weeks ago when I was working on the lawn I notice a lot of honey bees coming to and from the tree. There didn't seem to be any specific area they were going to - i.e. hive. I noted it, but didn't worry about it (maybe hoping it would go away?). Well, I was working on the yard again this weekend and there are just way too many honey bees on this tree. 

At first I thought 'hive', but late at night, I used a flash light to look into the tree and did not find anything at all. So I watched yesterday at different times and these bees are going all over the tree.

In my search I found propolis. But can't really find more information on it regarding bees. 

My first thought was to nuke the tree with spectracide (sorry!) but now I am not sure that will do anything. I don't care for bees (again sorry) because I am allergic. I was thinking of calling a bee keeper, but what is he going to collect if there isn't a hive? So now what?

I really don't want to hurt the bees and would love to leave them alone. However, my biggest concern is my daughter. She's only 2 1/2 and I don't want her to get stung. Me either. 

Granted, I worked very closely to that tree twice and didn't so much have a bee in my face, they just left me alone.

If this is just the bees collecting propolis because the spruce is blooming - WHEN will this be over?

Thank you so much, and sorry to intrude on your bee forum, I'm just looking for some answers.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for not killing them. Go ahead and find a local beekeeper that may can come find out what's going on or where their hive might be. 

This link might provide you someone to call that knows of someone in your area that would be glad to help.

http://www.coloradobeekeepers.org/contact.htm

http://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellite?c=Page&cid=1201542382520&pagename=Agriculture-Main/CDAGLayout


----------



## djhiban12 (Dec 6, 2008)

if their is not a hive in the tree their is not much tat can be done. as long as your not bothering the bees she wont get stung. But from what i understand if they are only collecting propolis it should only last while the tree had buds or flowers which is where i have read they get it from. HOwever their is not much you can do because a hive can have around 60000 bees so spraying them wont do much. however if it is a huge concern you could cut the buds and flowers from the trees. HOpe this helps.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,

How great that you have come to search out information! I am a new beekeeper so I may not have all the answers but... As you already noticed when bees are "working" a source of pollen or propolis they are pretty much oblivious to anything else. They will even bump into you by accident and just fly around you to get to the object of their desire. Also, each bee that goes back to their hive will tell all her sisters about this great blue spruce that is blooming (creating pollen, nectar, and propolis). So of course, as a bee lover, I recommend trying to avoid that area for a time - until the tree has stopped blooming. 

The thing about poisoning them is that you will only kill the few that are working that tree right then. The next day a whole bunch more will come and find it again. You could poison them, and then again and again, but I can't imagine you or your daughter will want to be around that stuff either.

As you may know these bees could be coming from as far as 1 mile or more to find your lovely tree - or they could be your next door neighbors'. If you sit still and watch them for a while you may be able to pick up on a "bee-line" This is when the bees get all they can carry and head back to the hive. They will each follow an almost identical flight path. This line will lead you to the hive. If it is in a tree or house eave nearby you could post it here and ask for someone to remove the swarm. If it leads you to a wooden hive body you may be able to talk to the actual beekeeper and work out a solution for both of you.

Your spruce will only be attractive to them for a short time. Either you can wait it out or ask the beekeeper to keep his/her bees in during that time. (Most beekeepers will not agree to this however)

Bees are wild animals that we keep in a box. There are problems that arise from this arrangement. But, your gardens are more beautiful, productive and tasty because of them. And the honey is heaven and beneficial with allergies and infections. 

Best of luck & Keep in touch,
Noelle


----------



## reneal (Sep 6, 2006)

I had one call this spring about a nest of honeybees somewhere in a tree. When I got there it was bumblebees, not honeybees, and they were all over this large open pine tree. There was no nest, but as I watched for a while & it looked to me like they were on the new growth gathering propolis. I advised the homeowner that they should go away when the new growth hardened later in the summer. These bumble bees did seem to be buzzing me when I walked in under the tree, but that was about it. 

In general honey bees that are foraging don't sting unless you bat at them or step on them.
I've got 15 hives in my orchard & my son, who is 5 now has never been stung & he is out there with me all the time. However, yellow jackets seem to nail him once or twice a year.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree - Yellow Jackets are the worst with kids and dogs. Heck I was just stung by one this past week on my front porch. My honey bees have yet to sting me or anyone in my family.


----------



## HelpWithBees (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the help and information. 

Funny thing you mentioned that about the flight path. In my observations I noticed that the bees are much faster upon entering the tree and when they leave it's almost as if they drop a little bit before they get back up to speed - which isn't very fast.

I definitely noticed they take the same path. Where it goes, I don't know, but now I really want to find out....

as this weekend when I left my house I was driving down the block and noticed a 'pest control' van parked in a driveway... (I swear I am not making this up) and the name of the company was "BEELINE Pest Control".... so maybe there is a connection there. Not sure - because I back up to open space, they could be going anywhere.

I don't mind them, my inquiries were more out of concern since there are a lot of kids in the around me and it's very close to the sidewalk that people are always passing by on. 

In my observations, I found them to be rather interesting (and fuzzy!). But it isn't enough to make me want to become a bee keeper. 

I'll let them bee (ha ha get it). And just avoid them best I can for the time being. And keep my daughter in the back. 

I did put an e-mail into that CO org (thank you for that!) and if they want to come out and look they can.


----------



## HelpWithBees (Jun 29, 2009)

They are definitely honey bees. And like I said, I was doing yard work pretty much under the tree twice and they never bothered me once. So I think that's a fair trade. They let me alone and now I'll leave them alone to do their business.

Thank you all for the help and information, it has been very educational. And thanks for letting me post this question in your forum.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

I fielded a call recently that was very similar to this post.

Honeybees had discovered my caller's blue spruce pollen and was afraid of them for both her and her kids.

I explained to the caller that any poison applied would only affect the bees on the tree at that moment, and that constant application would be required over a period of over 21 days to be the least bit effective, and that the poison itself could be harmful to her young boys.

She advised me that they were allergic to beestings and that SOMETHING had to be done. Conversation turned to her reaction (swelling, itchyness, redness, etc.) and what she thought was an allergic reaction, was really just a NORMAL reaction to a bee sting. (Severe allergic reactions, like she implied, typically involve closing of the airway, for one thing...)

She suggested following the bees back to their hive and poisoning them there, to which I inquired, "What if they're on someone's property?" "Well then, I'd poison them there", she exclaimed. "But, they're someone's livestock! Pets, perhaps. Personal property, in any case. You can't trespass and destroy someone's personal property." After some discussion, she saw my point.

Exasperated after a 45 minute conversation, she asked what SHOULD she do? I suggested taking a chain saw to the tree and be done with the whole problem, to which she paused and said, "How 'bout if I just wait patiently until the pollen is done. Will that work?"

DS


----------



## Grid (Jun 5, 2009)

BigDaddyDS said:


> ...I suggested taking a chain saw to the tree and be done with the whole problem, to which she paused and said, "How 'bout if I just wait patiently until the pollen is done. Will that work?"
> 
> DS


Hah!  I like it. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

"In my observations, I found them to be rather interesting (and fuzzy!)."


Fuzzy?


Just how fuzzy? Sounds more like bumbles to me.


----------



## djhiban12 (Dec 6, 2008)

people are funny sometimes i loved that story


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Honeybees are fuzzy, too!
http://









Arvin


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Awwww ain't she cute


----------



## Buz Green (Jun 29, 2009)

HelpWithBees.
I'm not too far from you and would be happy to offer what assistance I can.
Post a reply, PM me or give me a call (I'm in the book).
Buz


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Well if Buzz cant help you for some reason I have a friend in Highlands Ranch that keeps bees that could help. Holler if Buzz cant help. I imagine he can just a backup plan.


----------

